
China’s new ‘social credit system’ turns Orwell’s ‘1984’ into reality - Vaslo
https://nypost.com/2019/05/18/chinas-new-social-credit-system-turns-orwells-1984-into-reality/
======
jsbaby608
You get denied from jobs, school, and are essentially outcast from society
because of your low score and then sent to a re-education camp because your
score is too low and likely to commit a crime.

After destroying a person's livlihood, friends, and family...why wouldn't they
resort to crime? It will most likely be the only way to survive.

